# Tica and the Rookie



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

A picture is worth a thousand words, so here is a picture of my Tica (along with Wife and Kid  ).










My question relates to my poor release when casting, affecting my distance.

At SB the other day, I would suspect I was throwing 50 yards (4 oz) with it and know it can do at least 75 because I have done it on a practice field.

One problem is my release. I can feel the pressure of the cast on my finger and release at that time. Many times it give a sound "twang" king of noise when I release, letting me know that I just took off distance with that pressure.

I find it more comfortable to finger the line closer to the top of the handle and it is like it is hanging on my finger too much.

Crawfish suggested a finger cloth like used on conventionals, but I think I would still hold it the same way.

Any suggestions on how to release faster and not bungle the cast. Is there a certain point that I should release and NOT when I feel the pressure of the line?

I don't have this problem at all on lite tackle and can hurl as far as the lure, line, and rod will allow.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Bob,practice practice practice......that's what's its gonna take.It also good to practice with a friend.You can usually learn alot from one another.I got a couple of Ron Arraras,distance casting books to help ya out.There is alotta stuff ta learn,and techniques ya can try.Lemme know when ya want to meet up.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*Casting help*

Have you tried a Breakaway cannon? I have found that it really helps when casting with the spinning gear.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

ADIDAF said:


> Have you tried a Breakaway cannon? I have found that it really helps when casting with the spinning gear.


First I would have to have a clue what that is... but then that's what a search engine is for.

To answer.. NO, but I will certainly check it out.

Thanks!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Breakaway Canon*

Looks like a cool deal... I am getting more info from them.

Know any place I can get one locally?

Thanks...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey HC56,*

A Cannon is a trigger for you spinning rod. Some people like them but IMO there not that great. Get a leather finger guard, thats all you. It just protects your casting finger. ....Tightlines


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Like Hat says*

Get one of the finger gaurds ASAP>

I cast a spinner pretty good. I have the scar tissue to prove it too......If your timing is off the line will slice the crap out of you. 

This sounds like timing is your problem. 

I started off by just getting my timing together. Then as I loaded my rod more and more while maintaining that timing I am able to get out there with some of our more accomplished casters  Now if I could only learn to cast one of them birds nest makers.....


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "ADIDAF",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "HighCap56",

Nice picture of the new rod and the family.

The "twang" you get on release is similar to streching a guitar string tight and plucking it.

While developing more pressure to cast further, you are putting more pressure on the sinker which puts more pressure on the rod and on the line running past your casting finger.

More pressure on the rod = more pressure on your casting finger.

This is a normal thing. More pressure equals more distance.

If you can cast 75 yards on a pratice field, but you are only casting 40 yards while fishing, your technique is probably the key to your decrease in casting distance. I would work more on my casting technique.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

*Yes the leather finger guard work great for me.....*

until I lost it over the weekend at AI. It flew off into the beach as I was releasing. But it really helped my distance with spinning because now I don't get the fear of getting cut. I got my finger protector at OC (DelMarVa) something store on the right just before you get to the RT. 50 bridge, guess I have to get it this weekend. I haven't seen any Sport Authorities or Wal-Marts carrying them in VA or MD.

Tony


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses. I really don't fear getting cut and to this point have not had the pleasure of a string slice. I will get a finger guard.

I think I may be releasing late, but just need to practice more with the rod. I suspect I have thrown with it less than 300 times and most were with lighter (2-3 oz) lures, rather than a 4 oz and bait, into the wind (like on Sat-Sun at SB)

Also think I am afraid of throwing too hard and breaking the line. That Tica is labeled as 2-3 oz rated, and I was throwing 4 + Bait. The thought of breaking the rod also entered my mind which likely affected my gusto.

Big El helped me with a shock leader (which I did not have and had no clue how to tie) and that would have likely kept the line from breaking.

I know I need a rod that is rated for heavier lead and might also opt for a conventional reel (that would be a show..  )

I'll keep chunkin and improve!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

i'll bring that rod and book when ya want ta meet up!I take lay-away


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> i'll bring that rod and book when ya want ta meet up!I take lay-away


I'm planning to hit SB again this weekend. If you are going, PM me and I'll get with you. I was going to try both early and late this weekend, even if the weather is somewhat crappy. (to me that means anything less than driving rain)

Thanks!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

kewl,BOB.will do.I'll put the book in a ziplock.And maybe I can take a pic of yer mug,with a landed feesh


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Try Mole Skin, available at most drug stores. It sticks to your finger, so you won't throw it off and has a little more cushion than tape. The Cannon is good but You lose all feeling on your finger, if that makes any sense. I like to feel the amount of load on the rod when I cast it helps me time the release better.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

I've seen a lot of guys use a goft glove.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*Finger guard*

If you can't find a finger guard, look in the sewing section of Wal-Mart. They have a leather "finger thimble" for doing needlepoint and such that is very similar to the leather finger guards. The leather used on it is a smooth coated leather so you might want to rough it up with a little sand paper.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

*Guard*

I find that a 1 1/2 bicycle tube wooks well


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

There is also a thumb release for spinning gear called a LETAGO from New Zealand. May be a bit less than the cannon due to exchange rate and their economy. It has a bit of a pressure feel to it. DB


----------

